
Replace macOS with KDE on a rock-solid base - robertojohnson
https://neon.kde.org
======
nwrk
Looks like white Windows 8 ? The recent discussion about Elementary OS [1]
showed good aesthetics and positive response [2].

Honest question, does it bring any significant benefits apart from being on
'The latest and greatest of KDE community software packaged on a rock-solid
base.' ?

[1] [https://elementary.io/](https://elementary.io/) ( A fast and open
replacement for Windows and macOS )

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12830761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12830761)

~~~
robertojohnson
I would recommend Elementary OS to non powerusers because of the easy look and
feel. KDE neon is also based on Ubuntu (Xenial LTS) but has way more stuff and
tweaks. Just try both

------
robertojohnson
As a long-time user of KDE neon i can only say that it is a brilliant mix of
Ubuntu Xenial and KDE. If you have questions about using it...just ask.

~~~
flukus
I'm looking at putting together a gaming/multimedia pc soon. Would it be easy
to use or configure the KDE environment to suit a TV screen?

~~~
mappu
What kind of gaming do you mean? Linux is still a somewhat... masochistic
choice for that.

~~~
flukus
Most of my gaming is paradox games, which all run on linux. The rest I could
live without.

Might even be a good thing to end up buying less games that I don't play
anyway.

------
Etheryte
How does this differ from other distros in a way that people migrating from
macOS (as the title suggests) should prefer this one?

~~~
robertojohnson
Always the latest and greatest KDE applications und OS updates based on a
rolling release (but the core is Ubuntu Xenial LTS). I guess there is no easy
way to migrate a whole macOS system to a Linux based one (like having a iOS
app that states "Click here and all data is being migrated to iOS from your
old Android phone")

------
kixpanganiban
I've never actually considered using KDE (Plasma in the early days was really
laggy), but seeing this posts makes me want to actually try KDE Neon. I guess
it's time to dust off the trusty ol' netbook.

